

Please stop calling everything a 'hack' - steveklabnik
http://gizmodo.com/please-stop-calling-everything-a-hack-1575505593

======
_random_
'Hack' is a poor-quality problem-solving code written under pressure of
circumstances.

~~~
stonogo
I'm going to need to see your Arbiter of All Definitions identification before
I take your assertions seriously.

~~~
aResponder1
While I'm tempted to agree with you, (s)he could have a valid point. Let's
call it a hacked definition for now, since it works.

------
namecast
Irony alert: Gizmodo and Lifehacker are both part of the Gawker empire. Go
ahead and load the article and then go to Lifehacker.com. Notice how the
designs are exactly the same?

------
crasshopper
[https://twitter.com/JohnMayer/status/450319582163521536](https://twitter.com/JohnMayer/status/450319582163521536)

